# timetables for buses



## china (Jan 29, 2009)

hi to all ,i would like some help to find a site that can give me info for couches times from lagos to cercal near odemira on the 2 of june midday,i have been trying to find it myself with little success any pointers would be a big help thank you ..from china


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*Here are some links it may be of help.*



china said:


> hi to all ,i would like some help to find a site that can give me info for couches times from lagos to cercal near odemira on the 2 of june midday,i have been trying to find it myself with little success any pointers would be a big help thank you ..from china


Too late but if here it is:

CP Passageiros :: CP :: (Versão Portuguesa)
---Rede Nacional de Expressos---
Rodoviária do Alentejo
Em Autocarro
http://www.cm-odemira.pt/PT/Viver/Acessibilidades/Transportes/Emcomboio/Documents/HORÁRIOS CP.pdf


----------

